
Google Maps starts explaining what foreign businesses actually are - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/21/11997418/google-maps-japan-listing-explanation
======
VeejayRampay
Slightly off-topic but recently, Google Maps on Android has been asking me a
lot of questions about a few places I've visited in the past (mainly
businesses). Questions regarding things like "Is this place accessible for
limited-mobility people?", "Does this place serve alcohol?", "Is this place
opened late?" and so forth.

I reckon there needs to be at least questions about providing them with so
much free information, but it's definitely an interesting crowdsourcing
experiment and it could make for an extremely precise experience for everyone
involved.

------
webtechgal
> Google Maps starts explaining ...

IMO, 'showing'\- rather than 'explaining' \- would be a more appropriate term
to use in the title.

